# No new pictures for 3 weeks.....



## miljar (Jan 27, 2012)

...so I thought I would post one.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

miljar said:


> ...so I thought I would post one.
> 
> View attachment 419798


Awww bless, lovely pic!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Poor puppy farmed puppy


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Does our resident Puppy Farmer have pups he needs to get rid of by any chance?


----------



## ad6mly (Aug 15, 2019)

<3


----------



## miljar (Jan 27, 2012)

And this one is just because it is my current favourite - it is just "right" - both for the dogs themselves, and the actual picture.


----------



## JoanneKen (Feb 6, 2021)

Oh this is the sweetest! What a little snuggle bug


----------

